# Which MAC brushes would be the best?



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

So, I think I'm going to take the plunge and start collection some MAC brushes. I don't own any at this present moment and was just wondering what are some of the good, useful brushes. I mostly would want some face brushes, blush brushes and definitely eye brushes. I don't know much about the brushes, or the numbers. I know I for sure want to get the 180 brush, I've seen it being used alot recently so thats probably the first one I will get. Any advice and/or pictures would be great. Thanks!

O and if it helps, I'm going to be taking a make up course to become certified and any brushes I could add to my collection for use twords that would be great too.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Top picks:

187 - so good for so many things.  I use this to apply powder foundation, bronzer, even liquid foundation.  It's a multi-tasker.

217 - wonderful for eye makeup, and also is a brilliant brush for buffing concealer into the skin.

109 - amazing for applying liquid foundation.  Also works wonderfully to apply highlighters.

239 - great all around eyeshadow brush.

There are many threads on MAC brushes, you might want to do a search to see all the comments already posted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Welcome to the wonderful world of MAC brushes!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you. I will do a search on the numbers you gave me and read some reviews.


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Top picks:

187 - so good for so many things.  I use this to apply powder foundation, bronzer, even liquid foundation.  It's a multi-tasker.

217 - wonderful for eye makeup, and also is a brilliant brush for buffing concealer into the skin.

109 - amazing for applying liquid foundation.  Also works wonderfully to apply highlighters.

239 - great all around eyeshadow brush.

There are many threads on MAC brushes, you might want to do a search to see all the comments already posted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to the wonderful world of MAC brushes!_

 
Completely agree with the above!  I just started my brush collection about a week ago... and I am up to about 10 brushes now... I am so bad.  I did a lot of reading and watching videos on youtube and made a list of what most people said was the best.  The one brush that pretty much EVERYONE said to get was the *217*.  Besides that... I really stick to the 187/109 for foundation.  A lot of people are saying that the 109 is better for liquid than the 187, but I actually like the 187 more.  I think it gives a lighter application which I like.  For eyes: 226, 239, 217.  I LOVE the 226.  I think it can really get into your crease and help you define it.  The 239 is great for packing on that color onto the lid.  The 217 does a good job blending and many other things.  Besides those 3, the 224/222 are good to have and maybe the 242.  I just got it and havent played with it yet, but it looks promising.  I am not really a blush person, so no help there...


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

109 ---very useful and so soft
180 if you could find it I think its the beast foundation brush 
239 - my little soldier my first MAC brush and im still in love with it, applies shadow like a dream 
217 or 224 but if I had a choice of one I would go with 217 applies with more intensity than 224, 224 is great to soften color
222 I love this brush for crease work applies with intensity and is precise
(im expecting 226 soon I do wonder how theyll compare)
138 is another one that is very useful for so many things, very soft but pricey!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 26, 2009)

239 - Awesome all around shadow brush
222 - Great for crease work
210 - Great for fluidlines/liquid liners
187 - I love this for liquid foundation
182 - I love this for buffing poweder into skind
168 - Great for contouring


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow thanks you guys for so many posts. I am writing down the numbers so I can have a look and see whats available at my stores. Can you get all the brushes at the counters or would I have to go to some stores to get certain ones?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

109
187
224
239
217


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a note on the 226 brush - it was limited edition with the Brunette, Blond Redhead collection, so snap it up if you want it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sort of kicking myself that I did not get one.............but my brush collection is HUGE, so I think I'll be able to live without it.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

217 was my first brush from MAC. Now I've 7 MAC brushes. My favourites are 217, 187, 272 and 210.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Wow thanks you guys for so many posts. I am writing down the numbers so I can have a look and see whats available at my stores. Can you get all the brushes at the counters or would I have to go to some stores to get certain ones?_

 

Do you have a CCO (Cosmetic Company Outlet) near you? I found a lot of my brushes there and they are a good price.  They even have some of the harder to find ones sometimes.  I picked up a 134 powder brush, 242, and an extra 217 there the other day (so I have one for concealer and one for eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I would have known about the outlet before I spent so much through MAC on brushes throughout the years... o well, it's worth it


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Just a note on the 226 brush - it was limited edition with the Brunette, Blond Redhead collection, so snap it up if you want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sort of kicking myself that I did not get one.............but my brush collection is HUGE, so I think I'll be able to live without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NOOO!  I didn't know it was a LE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I would have bought it too.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Do you have a CCO (Cosmetic Company Outlet) near you? I found a lot of my brushes there and they are a good price. They even have some of the harder to find ones sometimes. I picked up a 134 powder brush, 242, and an extra 217 there the other day (so I have one for concealer and one for eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I would have known about the outlet before I spent so much through MAC on brushes throughout the years... o well, it's worth it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea I actually do. I actually got my Prep&Prime Eye from then about a year and a half ago. I didn't see any brushes at the time only because I was on the prowl for that prep. Are the brushes legit?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_109 ---very useful and so soft
180 *if you could find it* I think its the beast foundation brush 
239 - my little soldier my first MAC brush and im still in love with it, applies shadow like a dream 
217 or 224 but if I had a choice of one I would go with 217 applies with more intensity than 224, 224 is great to soften color
222 I love this brush for crease work applies with intensity and is precise
(im expecting 226 soon I do wonder how theyll compare)
138 is another one that is very useful for so many things, very soft but pricey!_

 
Ok after reading that I searched and I really can't find that brush. Was it LE or just totally out of stock?


----------

